# 7016 simplicity prodject



## davy (Dec 28, 2016)

HI new on this forum working on a 7016 Hydro needs lots of work good winter project. got to get it running and then make a front loader made on for a Bolens Qt 16 changed motor to a Kohler 23hp big difference Well just wanted to say hi and will be asking some questions Dave


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Dave. 
Kick back enjoy and do share...we all like pics.

Keep updates coming.


----------



## davy (Dec 28, 2016)

*simplicity 7016 prodject*

Hi well got it running had bad coil added external car 12 volt fired up good now to adjust governor and new belts Has anyone added a loader on these I have a old workhorse loader I picked up awhile back may up on or build one any info will help Dave


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Glad project coming together Dave keep updates coming...pics.


----------



## davy (Dec 28, 2016)

*cant add pics*

having trouble adding pics


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

you might have to adjust picture size with your camera, mine was set high, I lowered the pixel format and then I was able to upload them.........


----------



## davy (Dec 28, 2016)

*simp;icity 7016*

HI Does anyone have a pic of how the throttle linkages hook up also how do you disengage hydro if need to move when wont start been coming along fine just cold in the shop any help is appreciated Dave


----------



## davy (Dec 28, 2016)

*7016 project*

Hi well got it running got new belts today and going to modify muffler to coming out the side old one shot. going to change fluid's then take it out for a ride depending on coming snow reports. i live up in Wa state in the Olympic mountain range 800ft level Had trouble with the throttle linkage and governor hookup had to bypass the for now. Does anyone have a pic for the throttle linkage my book don't show it that well thanks Dave


----------

